
What is your take on web APIs? - zaidf

======
zaidf
It seems like any sizable company is first hailed for releasing a powerful
API. Then comes the powerful mashups. Then comes a crackdown on the mashups.
examples: google maps, myspace widgets, alexa vs alexaholic

I guess any start-up that is dependant on a SELECT other sites is seriously
asking for Morning Surprises where they find out their app has been blocked or
API changed or product killed by a competing product by the parent API
company.

Web apis seem fun to play around with. And are even nice to use them to make
life easier and more fun for your users. But in no way I feel you can plan a
long-term business out of it without any formal agreements.

------
mattjaynes
API's are amazing if done right. They foster loads of good-will among
developers because you have opened your system for them to extend and develop
upon. Just look at what the Google Maps and Flickr API's have done for the
proliferation of those projects.

Here's an amazing presentation on API's by one of the Google devs:

<http://www.scribd.com/doc/33655/How-to-Design-a-Good-API-and-Why-it-Matters>

~~~
jsjenkins168
This is a VERY good read for Java developers. Google may get slammed on YC
news often but there's no denying they have some godly Java coders..

Wish I could have been there for this presentation. Thanks for sharing.

